# Rogue Hunter: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Film mit Megan Fox



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Rogue Hunter: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Film mit Megan Fox* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rogue Hunter: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Film mit Megan Fox*


----------



## ghost13 (14. Januar 2021)

So ein Dreck!!! Unhollywood


----------



## floppyexe (14. Januar 2021)

So isses. Wenn ich schon höre: wir gehen rein...


----------



## Rhetoteles (15. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Fail, haha. Megan Fox ist auch so glaubwürdig als Strich in der Landschaft in der Rolle als Söldnerin


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Gut aussehen tut sie ja... aber ob das alleine reicht?


----------



## Echo321 (15. Januar 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Was für ein Fail, haha. Megan Fox ist auch so glaubwürdig als Strich in der Landschaft in der Rolle als Söldnerin





RyzA schrieb:


> Gut aussehen tut sie ja... aber ob das alleine reicht?


Genau das habe ich auch gedacht    immerhin zeigt sie wieder mehr  Emotionen. Hoffentlich macht sie eine längere Botox Pause


----------



## derneuemann (15. Januar 2021)

Ich mag ja Filme, "Mensch gegen Bestie, oder Monster", aber das sieht echt nicht gut aus.


----------



## Cobar (15. Januar 2021)

Die Löwen sehen leicht überdurchschnittlich animiert aus, würde ich sagen (vielleicht habe ich aber auch zu viel SchleFaZ geguckt), aber im Trailer werden mal wieder viel zu viele Tode gezeigt. Wozu sollte ich mir da noch den ganzen Film angucken?
Schade, dass Trailer so oft viel zu viel zeigen.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2021)

Was ist denn daran neu? Der Film lief doch schon vor drei oder vier Monaten unter dem Titel "Rogue" im Stream und wurde auch da schon von einer breiten Öffentlichkeit als grottenschlecht befunden.

Realismus erwartet bei Tierhorror ja niemand, aber spannend sollte er schon sein. Und der Film war einfach nur öde und stellenweise peinlich dumm. Die "erfahrene Söldnertruppe" tappt durch die Gegend wie die Wandergruppe eines Landschulheims und wenn es eine Protagonistin gibt, mit der man sympathisieren kann, dann ist das die CGI-Löwin, weil sie diese Laienspielgruppe dezimiert.

Megan Fox kann man nur zugute halten, dass sie auch nicht schlechter schauspielert als der erbärmliche Rest und in ihrer Rolle auch nicht unrealistischer wirkt als alle anderen Karnevalssoldaten. Ab Unterschreitung eines gewissen Niveaus egalisiert sich nun einmal alles.

Wer den Film unbedingt sehen will, sollte das in vierfacher Geschwindigkeit tun und mit der Musik der Benny Hill Show unterlegen. Dadurch wird er einigermaßen unterhaltsam und ist auch schneller vorbei.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer den Film unbedingt sehen will, sollte das in vierfacher Geschwindigkeit tun und mit der Musik der Benny Hill Show unterlegen. Dadurch wird er einigermaßen unterhaltsam und ist auch schneller vorbei.


Danke für den Tipp! Muß ich mal probieren.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. Januar 2021)

Boah...das übertrifft alles


----------



## Rollora (18. Januar 2021)

floppyexe schrieb:


> So isses. Wenn ich schon höre: wir gehen rein...


Es klingt auf Deutsch nochmal um einiges doofer, ja. Drum kann ich mir Syncro-Versionen eh nicht mehr antun.


Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Was für ein Fail, haha. Megan Fox ist auch so glaubwürdig als Strich in der Landschaft in der Rolle als Söldnerin


Das wär noch nachvollziehbar, auch total fitte Leute sind oft drahtig ohne Ende.
Aber die immer glatten Haare und gut sitzende Schminke, ich weiß nicht ob ich so im südlichen Hinterland einen Spezialeinsatz angehen würde


RyzA schrieb:


> Gut aussehen tut sie ja... aber ob das alleine reicht?



Der Vorteil ist: da ist so viel Plastik dran, dass die Löwing offenbar keinen Appetit drauf hat. Die wird schon überleben.


----------

